# Is Chrome OS and Privacy incompatible?



## Rahim (Dec 15, 2010)

> *Google's ChromeOS means losing control of data, warns GNU founder Richard Stallman
> *
> Google's new cloud computing ChromeOS looks like a plan "to push people into careless computing" by forcing them to store their data in the cloud rather than on machines directly under their control, warns Richard Stallman, founder of the Free Software Foundation and creator of the operating system GNU.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## abhijangda (Dec 15, 2010)

I think Stallman is absolutely right!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

And nothing is absolutely wrong.


----------



## alexgw (Dec 15, 2010)

It seems Richard Stallman has a point. Anyway we do not need to store our sensitive data in Google server. All we need is store some useful info which can be accessible from anywhere in the world.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha. Just as compatible as the Internet itself, I guess.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 16, 2010)

Apart from the data manipulation by Corporates, can this cloud-os ever succeed in broadband-deficient India?


----------

